# How to show a progress or percentage bar on script?



## Daniel C (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi,

I'm a student and I have to create a script, but I want to show a progress bar when the script is making a backup. For example, I'm making a full backup of the FreeBSD system and while the script is making the job, I want to show a progress or a bar percent completed, is that possible on FreeBSD?

Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 17, 2016)

One way might be with a FreeBSD dialog(1) gauge.

Here are Linux instructions to show you what is possible.
https://bash.cyberciti.biz/guide/A_progress_bar_(gauge_box)


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Nov 17, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> One way might be with a FreeBSD dialog(1) gauge.



Or dpv(1).  sysutils/pv and textproc/bar can also be used.


----------

